# Tandem Cranks Needed.



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey all,

My son and I have been riding our C'dale tandem with a child stoker kit since he was about 5. He's almost 9 now and he's at that size where he's too big for the stoker kit now (I can't adjust it down any further), but he's just a smidge too short for the regular cranks, which are 175's, besides 175mm would be too long for him anyhow.

I want to find another set of 110/74 square tapers that I can have a machine shop drill and thread to a 160 length or so. Searched MTBR and eBay with not much success. Anyone have any ideas or have two sets of right side arms? Doesn't matter if they're not "tandem" specific as I'll be drilling them and rethreading them.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

You can buy the tandem Sugino XD's individually.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I believe da Vinci sells shortened Sugino or old XT tandem cranks that might work for you.
http://www.davincitandems.com/comp.html#xt


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. I know about both of those options, I was actually trying to get by on the cheap as I know he'll outgrow those cranks fairly quickly.


----------



## clj2289 (Jan 2, 2010)

I thought I have seen some da vinci cranks that have multiple drilling for different lengths.


----------



## zibell (Apr 13, 2007)

Check ebay - I think there might be something that you could use!


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Just get the crank shorteners.

http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6860&category=62

Yeah they're expensive, but you can just resell them later and keep using your existing cranks.


----------



## Blaster1200 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm not sure what crank interface you're using (ISIS, square taper, etc), but BMX cranks are available in kids lengths, and they're relatively cheap. Buy two right arms and two sets of pedals and swap pedal spindles, or buy one set of pedals and buy a replacement spindle, if available.


----------



## eischman (Apr 5, 2005)

Schmucker said:


> Just get the crank shorteners.
> 
> http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=6860&category=62
> 
> Yeah they're expensive, but you can just resell them later and keep using your existing cranks.


I second the crank arm shortners. I have been using them for years on my tandem road bike (still am for my 12 yr old to reduce the 175mm to ~ 165) 
You can sometimes pick them up for $50 on ebay or buy them for 100 new and sell them for 50 on ebay when you are done


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

I totally spaced out arm shorteners...thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Team Fubar Rider (Sep 3, 2003)

Just scored some shorteners on fleaBay for $25! Can't wait to get the child stoker/anchor kit off the back of the tandem. Will also lower the center of gravity, which should help the handling of the bike, although I don't know if my son will like it as much, since he sits up so high, he gets a better view of the ride. Now he should be in line with my sweaty @$$ crack......He'll probably be done riding the tandem now.


----------

